# UTFDataFormatException



## phipsnet (3. Mai 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen, was diese exc. bedeutet und was ich dagegen tun kann ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mai 2005)

warum schaust du nicht mal in der API nach

Signals that a malformed string in modified UTF-8  format has been read in a data input stream or by any class that implements the data input interface. See the DataInput  class description for the format in which modified UTF-8 strings are read and written.


----------



## phipsnet (3. Mai 2005)

schon geschehen; funny german umlauts caused this exception..

trotzdem danke...


----------

